# Sick ratties in CNY... :(



## mscourtneyryan (Jan 23, 2012)

I have been battling a URI with my rats since I got them in January and I don't think I can handle it for much longer. Nothing my vet and I are trying seems to be working, and I just want to find them a home that has experience with this sort of thing and will be able to properly care for them. There's two of them, both girls, named River and Rose... they are the sweetest little girls ever. This breaks my heart but I don't know what else to do.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

mscourtneyryan said:


> I have been battling a URI with my rats since I got them in January and I don't think I can handle it for much longer. Nothing my vet and I are trying seems to be working, and I just want to find them a home that has experience with this sort of thing and will be able to properly care for them. There's two of them, both girls, named River and Rose... they are the sweetest little girls ever. This breaks my heart but I don't know what else to do.


Well start with a post in Health on what's going on. Your vet may be under-dosing them, it may be allergies not an illness, or you haven't tried the right combo of antiobiotics yet. Keep looking for a home, but also keep trying for a cure as well.


----------

